# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  cari bio ball second/bekas

## Chandra

Dear Koiser,
Adakah rekan-rekan yang mau melepas bio ball baru atau second dengan harga murah...Kebetulan perlu bioball dalam jumlah yang cukup banyak untuk 3 chamber filter kolam baruku...atau kalau ada info bio ball yang murah-berkualitas silakan pm ke saya...Ternyata bikin kolam buat dompet tipis yah...hiks...hiks...

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> bioball dah murah, kok cari second ?
> 
> 
> Mungkin biar dapat bakterinya gratis, Om


gak bisa lah. Mana mungkin orang jual bioball yang masih dipake di kolam. Kalo mau mempercepat tukar aja. Anda bawa bioball ke tempat teman yang kolamnya udah mature 300 pcs, tukar aja. TIdak akan berpengaruh pada kolam teman anda, tapi akan membantu speed up filter anda.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

